# Treat Choking Danger Alert



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

So Zoey is sitting on my desk chewing on some bones in her bed, and I noticed that she was extending her neck out swallowing, and couldn't, so I opened her mouth and didn't see anything, so I put my finger down her throat and way back there was a piece of a treat about the size of a quarter. I had to dig it out, it was REALLY far back there and stuck sideways and she bit me because it hurt :-( She only bit off about 1/4th of the treat, and then tried to swallow it whole (which is something she normally doesn't do). The treats are Ziva's that she came with (I am going to have to keep a better eye on that, Zoey is allergic to chicken), but I've seen them at Walmart:
The are Cowboy Steaks by Waggin Train









I'm going to have to put this girl in a bubble!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, poor Zoey! I think they can choke on anything but this sounds like it actually got lodged. Ouch! I'm glad you were able to get it out (or down).  I don't like buying a lot of treats but I do love the Stella & Chewys Carnivore Crunch (and they're "raw approved" which I love). They are also very soft & crumble very easily. Almost like if you roll cotton candy into a ball--that is the best way to describe the texture. My pups love them. 

Let's not do that again Zoey, k?!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The S&C sound pretty good, going to have to check them out. That scared me to death.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

We don't WANT her to be, but she can be our own personal Bubble-Girl!

Be careful wittle girl


----------

